# Thank God for this board (goodbye Roadfly.com)



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

Glad to have discovered this board. With all the garbage being posted on Roadfly's E46 board lately, I had to move on...maybe now I won't feel ashamed to own the same car that some of the lunatics on that board own, or claim to own...


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

GJR said:


> *Glad to have discovered this board. *


Alot of us have been here for over a year now. You will quickly notice (if you haven't already) that this board is only lacking one thing that Roadfly has more of... immaturity. While there might be some knowledgable and informative enthusiasts left over there, iti s very hard to find them amongst the rest of the trash.

The group of enthusiasts here are much more mature. While not everyone gets along, they tend to (usually) ignore eachother or keep their disputes off the boards. The enthusiasts here are interested in how the cars drive instead of who has the biggest exhaust, most flashy body kit or largest wheels. Not to mention the presence of Jon Shafer, a certified BMW God.


----------



## Adrian 330Ci'01 (Apr 16, 2002)

Agreed... 

However, every once in a while there is something useful posted to Roadfly. 

Luckily there are still some members of this board who can tolerate the attitude on Roadfly and cross-post the link. 
:thumbup:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: Thank God for this board (goodbye Roadfly.com)*



DrBimmer said:


> *The group of enthusiasts here are much more mature. While not everyone gets along, they tend to (usually) ignore eachother or keep their disputes off the boards*


Speak for yourself, Doc. 

I never posted on the other board, but read it a lot before bimmerfest opened its doors. I took delivery shortly after this place opened and almost immediately began posting here. Through bimmerfest, I've met (in real life) a number of great people (CD-55, JST, Nick325xiT_5sp, TD, Jetfire and FlyingToaster...there should be a few more, but I keep missing them at events). There are others that live outside my area that I would like to meet at some point (too many to list). Through the board, I've gotten involved in some activities that I raelly enjoy (autocrossing, karting) that I might have missed out on if it wasn't for bimmerfest.

This is a great place, and I really like it here.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Welcome to the board . . . like the others have said, it is a great place . . .


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Welcome! As is the case with the good Doc, I had a 99 323i 5-sp as well... (I'm pretty sure you had a 323i, Doc). I've never heard a displacement bash in these forums, like it used to be (and sounds like it still is) on Toadfly.

Great reading, even if you don't post. Like Clyde, I never thought of auto-X'ing before here, and I'm grateful that I was introduced to it through lots of others here...


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

LarryN said:


> * As is the case with the good Doc, I had a 99 323i 5-sp as well... (I'm pretty sure you had a 323i, Doc). I've never heard a displacement bash in these forums, like it used to be (and sounds like it still is) on Toadfly.
> 
> *


2 323's, actually, and a 325.

I have seen enough of those stupid polls (leather vs. 'ette, manual vs. auto, 323 vs. 328, coupe vs. sedan, etc.) to last me a lifetime. They seemed to pop up several times every week, and they caused controvery every time.


----------



## Zaphod (May 23, 2002)

Welcome to the 'Fest GJR  

I only posted once on Roadfly when I was trying to spec out my car. of course there was no answer. It's generally not like that here, there is a wealth of information to be tapped. With that in mind, get to know the search function. It can be a great tool for you. 

As the posts above indicate, there is a much different crowd here. Mods tend to be for performance rather than appearance. We've got a bunch of regulars that enjoy auto-x and track events so questions about those activities can be readily answered. It's amazing how much you can learn just by "listening" to some of the conversations from those folks. 

Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

Adrian 330Ci'01 said:


> *Agreed...
> 
> However, every once in a while there is something useful posted to Roadfly.
> 
> ...


I agree with you there. I am one who tends to lurk more and only post if no one else does or someone posts some misinformation (especially regarding the nav system). But lately, Roadfly is getting a little out of hand. That kind of stuff normally doesn't bother me, but after awhile it really detracts from the overall appeal of the board.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Some of the same idiots hang out here too, you just need to know who to avoid.

Bavarian 330i is Oversized Rooster. Put him on your ignore list if you want...But yeah, 99% of the other regular posters here are smarter than your average bear...Although we DO get into very heated debates.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks for the welcoming words, everyone. You guys touched on the exact things that made me switch- that "Oversized Rooster" character (and those like him) and the bashing of anyone having less than 3 liters of displacement. It seems this place is where the "real" enthusiasts are- people who understand that speed is not necessarily the only reason people buy these cars. I have been browsing the VW Vortex forums and wondering why there wasn't a place like that for BMWs, and it looks like I've found it.


----------



## BigAL (Dec 30, 2002)

I regularly read this, my latest addition to my BMW's BB favorites folder. It provides invaluable information for maintaining and upgrading my 'new' E36.

I would, at the risk of getting flamed, also suggest monitoring other good boards as well. I have gleaned good information from all my favorites and have been happy with the mix.

Also try www.bimmerforums.com , www.unofficialbmw.com (for forums and great bmw info) and http://forums.pelicanparts.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=216

I've been using these 4 forums along with a puget sound area BB, and have not been let down on the amount and quality of info out there!

AL


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*new site*

There is another new site ,dealerrater.com where you can find out about dealers and there sales and service and your experience with them good or bad.Very intresting.
vern


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

GJR said:


> *I have been browsing the VW Vortex forums and wondering why there wasn't a place like that for BMWs, and it looks like I've found it. *


:lmao: I've always viewed the Vortex to be like roadfly or e46fanatics... full of immature losers. I always visited clubb5 instead (Passats only) and the user base is much more mature... probably because of the car itself. But anyway, I too like this BMW board over all the others because of the high maturity level, and the avoidance of "riced out" bimmers. :thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: new site*



vern said:


> *There is another new site ,dealerrater.com where you can find out about dealers and there sales and service and your experience with them good or bad.Very intresting.
> vern *


I am getting a web hosting site at that web address . . . are you sure that's the right address ?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *
> Bavarian 330i is Oversized Rooster. Put him on your ignore list if you want...But yeah, 99% of the other regular posters here are smarter than your average bear...Although we DO get into very heated debates.
> 
> *


He sure has ruined that board . . . he doesn't seem to pull that cr*p here that he does on roadfly . . .


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Welcome aboard!

Roadfly is slowly dying, at least the regular E46 part. I still post there from time to time to help out folks who are really interested in getting some info. But most of the stuff there now is garbage.:thumbdwn: 

Bimmerfest is awesome. Most of old Roadfly (Bimmer.org) hard-core fans moved over here.


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks Akakubi- I remember you from Roadfly- you were one of the only good guys left on that board! You're right- it is slowly dying.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*ALANF*

Try again--dealerrater.com I get through without a problem.
good luck
vern


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

GJR said:


> *Thanks Akakubi- I remember you from Roadfly- you were one of the only good guys left on that board! You're right- it is slowly dying. *


Places and things like Roadfly are not dying, not by any means, bad taste never goes out of style. It'll grow if anything.


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

OK- I love Roadfly.com and all the senseless morons there. I'm just leaving it because I like the name "Bimmerfest" better than "Roadfly." Better?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: Thank God for this board (goodbye Roadfly.com)*



Dave 330i said:


> *Never burn bridges on the way out. The swinging door may slam you in your ass. *


Just because posting over there makes you feel smart...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Thank God for this board (goodbye Roadfly.com)*



Dave 330i said:


> *Never burn bridges on the way out. The swinging door may slam you in your ass. *


what kind of bridges have swinging doors anyway?



:dunno:


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

Exactly right! I have to give atyclb credit- he was one of the few good contributors over there on Roadfly too.:thumbup:


----------



## Hapy (Dec 4, 2002)

And while we're on the subject, one of my favorite things about Bimmerfest is the fact that is uses the vBulletin bulletin board system. I don't like navigating the old-style boards like Roadfly and Edmund's use. I want to click the thread that interests me and scroll-n-read. And the search function on vB is nice, too.

OK, slightly off topic, but...


----------



## dlubin (Dec 22, 2002)

*Actually I yhink the SW helps tone down the gibberish.*

While I'm basically a lurker (I post pretty infrequently), I think the structure of this s/w and the fact that one can easily 'ignore' nuisance posters helps keep some of the junk away. I read 'em both, however.



Hapy said:


> *And while we're on the subject, one of my favorite things about Bimmerfest is the fact that is uses the vBulletin bulletin board system. I ...*


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

"Oversized Rooster," huh?

I thought all the swollen cocks were in the .org lounge! :lmao:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Thank God for this board (goodbye Roadfly.com)*



atyclb said:


> *what kind of bridges have swinging doors anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno: *


A bridge called "mixed metaphors"? :dunno:


----------

